# Rear Springs Question ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I have read on this forum that measuring from the fender to the bottom edge of the rim should be around 23.75 inches. I just measured mine and my drivers side is 23.5 and my passenger is 24.0.....is this a problem ??


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm. i can sorta see the lean.. 

it may not be a spring issue, check your bushings for all the driver side suspension. if you have a bushing that is torn out that could be allowing that side to sag. or if by some weird happening, you could have dropped the little spacer that goes underneath the spring or it could have shifted etc etc. 

i would also check the shock to make sure its not fubar'd. yes the spring really determines ride height but with the weakness of the gto's stock susp i wouldnt rule anything out... take it off and see if you can play it like an accordion.

have you ever smacked a pot hole or drop off on a road? could have bent something.. 

if you can take pictures of the left and right side from underneath and compare them.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

also, make sure you're on completely flat ground and that your tire pressure is equal in ALL tires and measure again. 
if you've rotated your tires from front to back, and have had a front alignment issue, this could have worn the tread irregularly and be causing your issue. double check your front as well and make sure your shock bushing hasnt torn out on that side. 

lots of elements that could potentially cause this


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> also, make sure you're on completely flat ground and that your tire pressure is equal in ALL tires and measure again.
> if you've rotated your tires from front to back, and have had a front alignment issue, this could have worn the tread irregularly and be causing your issue. double check your front as well and make sure your shock bushing hasnt torn out on that side.
> 
> lots of elements that could potentially cause this


These are brand new Nitto 555's (week old) Would I be able to see the bushings without pulling the wheel ?? Dumb question i'm sure....LOL


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> hmm. i can sorta see the lean..
> 
> it may not be a spring issue, check your bushings for all the driver side suspension. if you have a bushing that is torn out that could be allowing that side to sag. or if by some weird happening, you could have dropped the little spacer that goes underneath the spring or it could have shifted etc etc.
> 
> ...


Are the bushings your refering to the body mount bushings ??


----------

